

Boy, 5, dies after falling from giant kite - wslh
http://www.smh.com.au/world/boy-5-dies-after-falling-from-giant-kite-in-ho-chi-minh-city-vietnam-20150317-1m0pme.html

======
duncan_bayne
Can we put some sort of warning on sites with auto-play video please?

